
World's Largest Fusion Reactor Is About to Switch On - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/worlds-most-insane-fusion-reactor-is-about-to-switch-on-1741199892
======
DrScump
posted 6 days ago:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/350/6259/369.full](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/350/6259/369.full)

